# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Παραδείσια-κλουβί-παιχνίδια.

## giotakismille

Γεια σας παιδια!Μια φιλη μου μου πηρε ενα παραδεισιο αρεσινο και ειχε μεσα στο κλουβι του μια κουνια στρογγυλη!Ειναι πολυ κινητικο και πηδαει απο εδω και απο εκει συνεχεια!Τα παραδεισια χρειαζονται παιχνιδια;Αν ναι απο τι υλικα;

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως το δεχτηκες το μικρο σου!! Γιωτα να σου ζησει!! τι ειδος παραδεισιου ειναι ξερεις? δεν αρεσουν σε ολα τα παιχνιδια.

----------


## giotakismille

> Καλως το δεχτηκες το μικρο σου!! Γιωτα να σου ζησει!! τι ειδος παραδεισιου ειναι ξερεις? δεν αρεσουν σε ολα τα παιχνιδια.



Ειναι *Zebra* *finch* 
*(Taeniopygia guttata)*

----------


## Efthimis98

Στα Zebraκια και γενικοτερα στα παραδεισια και τα καναρινια δεν χρειαζονται παιχνδια διοτι δεν εχουν αναπτυξει τοσο πολυ οσο οι παπαγαλοι την ''λογικη'' (εξυπναδα) !
Στα παραδεισια αρεσει να κανουνε κουνια και συνηθος κοιμουνται πανω σε αυτην ζευγαρακια!
Υπαρχουν πολλα θεματα εδω στο forum που μπορεις να πληροφορηθεις σχετικα με τα Zebra Finch!  :Happy:

----------


## giotakismille

> Στα Zebraκια και γενικοτερα στα παραδεισια και τα καναρινια δεν χρειαζονται παιχνδια διοτι δεν εχουν αναπτυξει τοσο πολυ οσο οι παπαγαλοι την ''λογικη'' (εξυπναδα) !
> Στα παραδεισια αρεσει να κανουνε κουνια και συνηθος κοιμουνται πανω σε αυτην ζευγαρακια!
> Υπαρχουν πολλα θεματα εδω στο forum που μπορεις να πληροφορηθεις σχετικα με τα Zebra Finch!


Δεν βρισκω!Επεισης μπορω να βαλω μπανιεριτσα ή μπορω να το κανω μπανιο οπως κανω τους παπαγαλους;(τους βαζω με το κλουβι στη μπανιερα και τους πλενω,οχι με πιεση)

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες αυτα!

*Zebra Finch:  Χρωματικές Μεταλλάξεις**Διατροφή των Παραδείσιων Πουλιών*Μπορεις να τους κανεις μπανιο οπως θελεις!
Ειτε με μπανιερα μεσα στο κλουβακι ή και με ψεκαστηρι,μην τα πιανεις ομως με το ζορι!  :Happy: 
Δες πως το απολαμβανουν περισσοτερο και πραξε αναλογα!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Το ειδος Zebra finch! που εχεις εσυ Γιωτα δεν εχει ανεπτυγμενα τοσο τα ενστικτα του παιχνιδιου, οπως ειναι 
τα owl finch και τα java sparrow για παραδειγμα που βαριουνται πιο ευκολα. ειναι χαρουμενο και με την κουνια του πιστευω.

----------


## COMASCO

μονο κουνια χρειαζονται απο οτι ξερω!δεν θελουν παιχνιδια και τετοια!να πεις την φιλη σου οτι θελουν τροφη συνεχεια!αν δεν εχουν εστω και μια μερα με δυο πεθαινουν!αν και πιστευω οτι οταν παιρνουν ενα πουλι!πρεπει να εχουν στο μυαλο τους και αυτο!οχι μονο το πηραμε!πρεπει και να το φροντιζουμε!να τις ζησει!!!επισης θελουν συχνα να κανουν μπανιο λογω του ζεστου κλιματος που ζουνε!(ζουσαν βασικα απο τοτε που τα πηραν απο τις ερημους...αν θυμαμαι καλα)

----------


## dxr-halk

Εμένα έχουν κούνια στο κλουβί αλλά δεν την χρησιμοποιούν και πολύ. Σπάνια μπορώ να πω. Και τη νύχτα αγκαλίτσα εκτός κούνιας.

----------


## Chopper

Εγώ τους έχω βάλει κούνια και πάει μόνο ο αρσενικός και ανεβαίνει και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τους αρέσει να τσιμπάνε ότι βρούν,σκαλίζουν γενικά,άρα άν τους βάλουμε κάτι να τσιμπάνε ή κανα κουδουνάκι πιστεύω θα τους αρέσει!

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Έχω κι εγώ 1 ζεμπράκι μαζί με 1 κοινωνικό σπίνο και παιχνιδάκια στο κλουβί τους. Το ζεμπράκι ασχολείται μόνο με την κούνια και τη μπανιέρα. Και του αρέσει πάρα πολύ να τακτοποιεί και τη φωλιά του! Σε αντίθεση με τον κοινωνικό σπίνο που παίζει και με τα κουδουνάκια και ό,τι άλλο χρωματιστό υπάρχει.
Πάντως νομίζω μια δοκιμή με διάφορα παιχνίδια δε βλάπτει!

----------

